# MSI GeForce GTX 1060 Armor OC 6 GB



## W1zzard (Feb 21, 2017)

MSI's GeForce GTX 1060 Armor OC is a custom GTX 1060 variant that's optimized to not break the bank while still offering features like idle-fan-stop, low noise, and good temperatures. The card uses the exact same PCB as the more expensive Gaming X, at lower clocks, though.

*Show full review*


----------



## birdie (Feb 21, 2017)

A few key pieces of missing information in the review:

This card is huge. It really is. It has the same circuit board as certain MSI's 1070 GTX cards. The circuit board looks largely empty ;-)

This card is quite heavy and at the same time it severely lacks structural integrity - I had to tether it to the top of my case, so that the right corner of the card wouldn't sag
This card stopped being sold and produced months ago and now it's replaced with MSI GeForce GTX 1060 ARMOR 6G V1, so this review is largely out of date and of little usefulness
At least in my case the card is nowhere silent as the review portrayed it to be: when I'm gaming it's the loudest component of the system (my previous card was at least twice quieter while having a larger TDP)
@W1zzard 

Is there any chance to quickly compare the fan noise between these two cards? According to your own past review Gigabyte must be louder while in my case it's substantially quieter. I've never overclocked any of my GPUs so we're talking about usual gaming.


----------



## NRANM (Feb 21, 2017)

birdie said:


> This card stopped being sold and produced months ago and now it's replaced with MSI GeForce GTX 1060 ARMOR 6G V1


What does the V1 change compared to the original?

Also, now that MSI has the Aero ITX, is there any point in anyone getting the Armor?


----------



## pat-roner (Feb 21, 2017)

Seems like MSI goes out of their way to make the bigger PCB'n on the market. While other manufacturers are making their cars smaller and at least recess the power connector, msi is doing the opposite. (this card actually had the power connector recessed, but most of their other cards aren't)


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 21, 2017)

pat-roner said:


> Seems like MSI goes out of their way to make the bigger PCB'n on the market. While other manufacturers are making their cars smaller and at least recess the power connector, msi is doing the opposite. (this card actually had the power connector recessed, but most of their other cards aren't)


I think it's cheaper for them to reuse the Gaming X PCB than to make a new one


----------



## 0x4452 (Feb 21, 2017)

A friend bought this card recently (3GB variant) and it came with the same cooler but a new, more (cost) optimized and clean-looking PCB. Differences:

* 4 phase power supply (without unsoldered phases)
* 6 memory stuffing slots (again saving complexity).

As birdie mentions, structural integrity is a bit lacking. I wish they screwed the heatsink to the PCB in more places than the 4 corners right next to the GPU.

EDIT: I found the PCB shot:


----------



## Nabarun (Feb 22, 2017)

@W1zzard Thanks. But it would be immensely more helpful if you could also throw in the results of the 3 GB version in the mix.


----------



## m&m's (Feb 22, 2017)

$270 for a RX 480 8GB!? Typo first page?


----------



## Chosen (Feb 22, 2017)

birdie said:


> A few key pieces of missing information in the review:
> 
> This card is huge. It really is. It has the same circuit board as certain MSI's 1070 GTX cards. The circuit board looks largely empty ;-)
> 
> ...




That was my experience too. I bought the OCV1 card because the original wasn't available. It was much louder than my MSI Gaming GTX 970 (the fans are the same) and the fan curve was unbearable. It ramps up from 0 to 60-70 percent instantly once it hits the set temperature. My GTX 970 with the same cooler starts from a low RPM and it gets gradually incereased with the GPU temps.

The coil whine was also much worse on the OCV1. They dont use the same components on the smaller PCB, probably that's the reason for it. 

I enden up returning the OCV1. I think it's a scam from MSI to hand out the Armor OC cards for reviews then sell the louder, coil-whine heavy OCV1 version...


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 22, 2017)

Nabarun said:


> @W1zzard Thanks. But it would be immensely more helpful if you could also throw in the results of the 3 GB version in the mix.


I bought a 3 GB card on Monday, should be here soon.



m&m's said:


> $270 for a RX 480 8GB!? Typo first page?


Fixed


----------



## sutyi (Feb 22, 2017)

Chosen said:


> That was my experience too. I bought the OCV1 card because the original wasn't available. It was much louder than my MSI Gaming GTX 970 (the fans are the same) and the fan curve was unbearable. It ramps up from 0 to 60-70 percent instantly once it hits the set temperature. My GTX 970 with the same cooler starts from a low RPM and it gets gradually incereased with the GPU temps.
> 
> The coil whine was also much worse on the OCV1. They dont use the same components on the smaller PCB, probably that's the reason for it.
> 
> I enden up returning the OCV1. I think it's a scam from MSI to hand out the Armor OC cards for reviews then sell the louder, coil-whine heavy OCV1 version...



I have an MSI GTX 1060 Armor OC in my rig, the Gaming PCB version. Store bought last August. If they wanted to scam anybody they would just sell both versions under the same name and model number and none would be the wiser.


----------



## tonito (Apr 26, 2017)

Bought 1060 Armor 6G OCV1(GamingX PCB) few days ago and i love it  great temps, very good performance. (playing a lot of DOOM)


----------

